# Looking for ideas for a console



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am in the process of a frame off-rebuild of my 65 Lemans (clone) and I am trying to look forward for solututons of the many things that will come up. The car will be a mild pro-touring style as far as handling, etc. I am going to install a TKO-600 and want to use a console. So here are my thoughts.............I do not want to cut up my original console to accomodate modern features (ie cup holders etc) and am considering making a custom console, either from sheet steel or MDF. I want the console to "fit" the car's styling and still appear somewhat original. I was wondering if anyone has seen any material out there that looks similiar to the auto/manual top plates with the chrome ribbing. I was thinking that if I could find a similiar material I could weld it up, chrome it and paint it and still accomodate cup holders, gauges, power window controls or whatever. I know that there are chromed-plastic console kits available and that could be a solution except that I think I would like to enlarge the overall console. I have also seen custom consoles with a turned metal detail to mimick the 64 dash but I would LOVE to find some ribbed material that looked OEM. 

Sorry for the long post....any ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

You said that you don't want to cut up your original to accomodate modern features. Have you considered sourcing for a replacement original and cutting that up to meet your needs? I would think you should be able to dig one up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Although harder to find than A body consoles, and probably more rare, you may be able to find a console out of a Gran Prix or Bonneville of the same era and modify that. They are ribbed chrome, just like the GTO/LeMans, but are wider and overall, bigger. You may be able to locate a "junker" on the cheap and fabricate it to fit your needs. Just a thought.


----------



## gtotto (Apr 23, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> Although harder to find than A body consoles, and probably more rare, you may be able to find a console out of a Gran Prix or Bonneville of the same era and modify that. They are ribbed chrome, just like the GTO/LeMans, but are wider and overall, bigger. You may be able to locate a "junker" on the cheap and fabricate it to fit your needs. Just a thought.


Thanks

I will do a few searches and see if that is something I might make work


----------

